# RIPshot release system



## pronghornproduction

Just wondering if you all have seen this! It is a great new release system designed not only for archers with shoulder or elbow problems but it is a great tool to help overcome trigger punching and to be able to hold at full draw longer. I recieved one back in April and have been using for hunting as well as bowfishing and 3D. I find I no longer punch the trigger as I am more relaxed and don't feel the pressure to get the shot off. Basically what it does is to force you to use your back muscles instead of shoulder and arm muscles to draw and hold the string. (it makes you draw and shoot the proper way) Now, it took me about 15 to 20 shots to get used to using the correct muscles, but once I caught on I was hooked, matter of fact I can't see ever going back to a wrist strap style release. I have had minor shoulder problems in the past and I would find after a day of hard shooting I would have shoulder pain, since using the RIPshot I have had no archery related shoulder pain and I can seemingly shoot more arrows in a session before getting tired.
But I think one of the biggest benefits of the RIPshot is the fact that it allows you to hold at full draw longer,how many times have you had to draw on a turkey or deer and then wait until he decides to move to a shooting position? Sometimes not moving for 3 or 4 minutes, well I don't know about anyone else, but I could never hold a 70lb. bow longer than about 2.5 mins. before having to let down, sometimes spooking the animal and missing a shot opp. I have not timed myself at full draw with the RIPshot, but I know I can hold longer than 2.5 mins. probably close to 3.5 or 4. That can make or break a shot opportunity for sure.

Here is a picture of the system, you simply need to add your own release to the straps, I am shooting a Truball Stinger and it adapted to the system seamlessly.



















Here are some pictures using it last Easter:

Taking off my sunglasses at full draw!

























If you want to know more about the RIPshot check out thier website @ riparchery.com


----------



## pabowman

*Using RIP SHOT as a back tension trainer*

You have taken the words right out of my mouth, I couldnt have said it any better. I got mine about 3 weeks ago, put a Tru-Ball Short and Sweet on it, fitted it up (which took all of about 5 minutes) and proceded to have an EYE OPENING EXPERIENCE...:mg: I went to draw my bow and muscles that I don't ever remember using to draw my bow were immediately called upon... I was like I had added a turn or two on each limb bolt. BUT, here is the truely amazing thing that happened, I got to full draw much easier than I was used to BECAUSE I WAS USING THE RIGHT MUSCLES. I settled into my anchor (suprisingly easy since I use nothing but back tension releases), got on target. I could visibly see the difference in how much steadier my sight picture was and could really feel the muscles in my back begin to squeeze (like they should). It took a good 45 to 50 seconds for the first shot to go off, because I honestly forgot about the trigger... I'll be the first one to tell you that finger trigger releases (thumb and pointer) give me fits... I can shoot one for about 10 or 15 "good" shots before I start to punch the trigger. I have about 750 shots in with the RIP SHOT and have yet to punch the trigger. 

Another benefit I have gotten from the RIP SHOT is extra speed. Before the RIP SHOT, I was shooting 308 fps. With the RIP SHOT, I am shooting 312 fps. Its not much but it does make a big difference at 40 yards and beyond.

I am using the RIP SHOT as a back tension "trainer" and have switched back and forth with it and my back tension releases. I have noticed a considerable difference in my shot execution with my back tension releases.... The shots feel more crisp and clean when they break. I actually feel like I could pull hard enough to rip the bow apart... I can now watch my arrow thru my scope as it buries in the target exactly where I was aiming. Talk about a confidence booster. If you have any questions or comments please feel free to PM me or post a reply. Thanks Nat for everything.


----------



## ulranchguide

*Ripshot*

Hi- New to the forum here. I purchased the ripshot recently and Wow. The release system has really tightened my groups and relieved stress on my wrist. What a great system. 

Does the ripshot meet rules for competition shooting. If so what an advantage. 

Also is it legal to hunt with in states that prevent using a aid to maintain the bow at full draw(ie a crossbow).

Another benefit I noticed is that due to the strap being long from my elbow to the release, I could hook up the release to my bow while calling for elk or deer and not have to worry about trying to get the release hooked up if a deer came in. Just draw and shoot. I cant believe you could take your glasses off at full draw wow.:shade: I guess you could blow a call too. Thanks for the review

Hunt Hard
Elk Guide 8yrs


----------



## pabowman

*the 411*

Hey,
I talked to Nat (the owner of the company), he said he talked to the ASA, and they don't see a problem with it. He also talked with the lawyers from the IBO and they don't see a problem with it, but of course they have to have a meeting to discuss it among the officers to "make sure". 

And as for hunting... it is no different than a wrist strap for you release... its just a bit longer, and it makes you a more "effective" shooter.


----------



## camoman73

Ther is no price on the website. How much does this thing cost???????


----------



## SENBLEN

camoman73 said:


> Ther is no price on the website. How much does this thing cost???????


I think msrp is 89 ish . Which I was glad to pay for mine knowing it was made in the USA and has improved my shot tremendously.I wouldn't shoot without it. It's a great product I suggest you try one.


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Any of you wear it over winter hunter clothing? How's it fit?


----------



## upsman65

Pretty Cool piece of equipment


----------



## junglerooster1

sweet that would help out the ole tendonitus!


----------



## pabowman

*so far...*

if you are wearing heavy clothing for hunting, you can put it on underneath your jacket and it works great... or you can adjust it to fit over... but the underneath method seems to work best for me so far...


----------



## gnat7

*RIP Shot at 3d*

I went to a 3d shoot yesterday and I am embarassed to admit it but I've been so busy I havn't practiced at all this summer. I sighted my bow in the night before and then went to the shoot. I ended up 4th out of about 100 shooters and only 5 points out of first. I have to say the RIP Shot definantly gave me an edge. Oh another guy using the RIP Shot got 3rd he beat me by 1 point. I dont think he has been shooting much either as of late. All and all pretty good showing for the RIP Shot.


----------



## camoman73

If i can scrape up the money i will definatly give this product a try!
Funds are a lil low right now.


----------



## pabowman

*C'mon Boys...*

we need to creates a buzz about the Rip Shot... its up to us. :shade:


----------



## bagel77

how much are these things??


----------



## Rattler

bagel77 said:


> how much are these things??


90 bucks...WELL worth it from what I am told. Ordering one SOON!


----------



## camoman73

I have one on the way to me!! Thanks to nat he is a class act !!!
Cant wait to get it my shoulder really will be happy to!
Grade A+ on nat great guy his company should go far !:smile:


----------



## pronghornproduction

Someone had questioned how it does with heavy winter clothing, while I have not had a chance to use the RIPshot in the freezing Wi. winter yet, it did make me think of another plus of using it; in the past I have had to either cut an opening in my glove or use a glove specifically designed for using a wrist style release, (these gloves are typically cold in the winter) but with the RIPshot, all I will need to do is put the magnetic wrist strap over my coat and the strap will be free to use over any type of glove I choose to use. No more cold fingers!:shade:


----------



## camoman73

Good thinking!!
Me being one with poor circulation in my hands, i tend to freeze quickly!
Now i do not have to worry about it!!!


----------



## gnat7

*Give away!!!*

There is a RIP Shot being given away on the give away forum check it out!!!


----------



## SENBLEN

I just have to say how happy I am with my RipShot . This has really made me a better shot. And I can use all the help I can get. LOL. Not only that but I forget I'm even wearing it . Super comfortable and very light weight, even fits under my coat. I'ts very hot here right now but I had to try.:rock-on:Nat, thanks man you've added a great product to my arsenal.


----------



## pabowman

*Great Job Guys*

Hey Guys (and Gals)
If you can, please post any and all pics that you have of yourself using the Rip Shot... you are doing a great job so far, If it wasn't for Nat... how much would you be enjoying your sport at this point in time without the Rip Shot... Thanks :shade:


----------



## pronghornproduction

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## pabowman

TTT:shade:


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

hey guys thanks for bringing this product to our attn. I just sent an email to order one. I'll post pics as soon as it arrives


----------



## camoman73

You will love it!
I can guarantee the ripshot goes on, and comes off as quick if not faster than putting on your standard release strap.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

mine shipped on the 18th so should be here anyday now! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## pronghornproduction

Just remember when you first start using it you will be using the proper muscles instead of your shoulder and arm muscles and it will feel awkward and strange, but once you train yourself to use your back muscles you will wonder how you ever got along without it.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

*It's here!*

got home friday to a small package on my front stoop. yay My Ripshot is here!!!

got it set up with my tru-fire relese no problems.
started to fit the straps and the cuff to me... slight problem,
I'm a fairly slender guy, I'm 6"2 and about 150 lbs I cant get it to fit me snugly. there's either a gap between my elbow and the cuff or the elbow strap and my elbow. with the elbow strap any tighter it pulls the cuff onto the elbow bone. any sugg.?? I put about 20 shots thru it (In real need of a new string) and once I get to full draw it's a joy to hold and fire already noticed better grouping. just need to dial it in to my physique. 
thanks
J


----------



## Chief56

*ripshot*

Neat product, just could not get it to fit right.


----------



## camoman73

I am exactly the same weight and height as you are. I assume you ordered the standard size. The cuff needs to be bent to fit your bicep area snugly then adjust the elbow strap, and all will be fine.
If you ordered the large then you will need to return it and get a standard.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

didnt know they came in diff sizes. when I ordered from the only canadian vendor he said he only had one in stock didnt say if it was large or standard...


----------



## gnat7

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> didnt know they came in diff sizes. when I ordered from the only canadian vendor he said he only had one in stock didnt say if it was large or standard...


Sent you a PM. Definately sounds like you need a standard.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

thanks gnat PM returned


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

if this works like I think it should then you should see a resurrgance of perople shooting 70 and 80 # bows.

In my mind this would take the error out of learning to isolate the back muscles and use them instead of your shoulder muscles. i have been going through this in my head over and over and can definately see the bebefit of this device as a training tool.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

I only just got mine 3 days ago. and I'll be turning my bow down some untill I get the muscles working (12 shots and I was done) love the feel of it at full draw. getting there is fun after a few shots, at the moment, but it'll come.


----------



## warchild

*RIP Shot Questions*

Would the rip shot be ok for someone who is just getting back into archery?I shot a 60 lb recurve when I was in my twenties using fingers only.I'm forty now and just got back into archery.I had a shoulder injury at work about a year ago and agrivated it when I started shooting again.Does the rip shot put less stress on your shoulder than drawing in the conventional manner?


----------



## pronghornproduction

It definately puts less stress on your shoulder, and was actually designed for archers with shoulder problems, I'm sure it will help you get back into it!


----------



## warchild

*Ordered mine today*

I ordered mine today by phone.The lady said she would get it out to me UPS ground today.WoW.Seem like great folks.We don't have any distributors here in GA. yet if it works like they say I'll be sure to take it with me when I go by my local pro shop to help pass the word on to folks around here.


----------



## camoman73

I have had my ripshot over a month, and i love this thing i would ,and do recomend it for any archer injured or not. This system rocks, and im one picky dude when it comes to archery gear .


----------



## kennie

Any dealers in indiana?? I would like to try it before i buy it.....


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

been playing with mine for about a week now. even tho it's too big for me i'm getting the back muscles toned up I can feel it getting easier and easied with each shooting session. have one on the way that is the proper size should be helpfull

Thanks again Nate. For the wonderfull Customer service in getting me set up with the right size. The Ripshot is a true innovation to our sport.


----------



## pabowman

*Ttt*

*ttt*


----------



## warchild

*Waitng is driving me nuts*

Mine should be here on Wednesday if UPS is on time LOL.I went out shooting Saturday at the base where I work.About half of the fire dept was their shooting I managed about five shots before my shoulder started bothering me .I got four bullseyes and missed the last one by about two inches.I hope those guys fight fires better than they shoot  I think with some practice I can outshoot their best guy. It's agrivating when pain stops you from doing something you enjoy.


----------



## gnat7

*Indiana shop*

Borkholder Archery
72945 County Rd. 17
Milford, IN 46542
574-457-6015
www.borkholderarchery.com

Check here.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

Well the big brown truck made a visit tis evening. My new Ripshot is A much better fit. Thanks Gnat. It sure surprised me to find return postage paid for the first one. I'll get it sent out A.S.A.P. 
Thanks again 
J


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

ok so despite being a better fit I still have a gap at the elbow. unless I'm holding the relese pulling it tight. just cant figgure out how to get rid of it. i've adjusted every strap and nothing helps... advice?


----------



## camoman73

Pull the bicep cuff up further toward the shoulder. It should tighten up nicely every time you draw the bow. It may lay a little loose when not in use, but mine repeatedly goes to the right position as i draw the bow.
You will get used to it beleive me.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

yeah it goes back to the right position when I'm drawing. I was just going by the vid. it even says in big bold letters THERE SHOULD BE NO GAP. 

dont get me wrong I love this thing, and Ive been using one too big for me for the last couple weeks. this new smaller one already feels worlds better was just trying to make sure it's fitting right. 
thanks for your help


----------



## warchild

*Got mine yesterday*

Got mine set up today.I took it to my Mathew's dealer today.The owner hadn't seen one before.He watched me shoot with it.I passed on the info that came with mine to him.Hope he decides to sell them.I love mine.A product this good you don't want to keep to yourself-unless you are a tournament archer.


----------



## gnat7

*fitting the RIP Shot*



Ab_bow_hunter said:


> yeah it goes back to the right position when I'm drawing. I was just going by the vid. it even says in big bold letters THERE SHOULD BE NO GAP.
> 
> dont get me wrong I love this thing, and Ive been using one too big for me for the last couple weeks. this new smaller one already feels worlds better was just trying to make sure it's fitting right.
> thanks for your help


The cuff should fit flat accross the back of your arm. The reason is if it is not it will put pressure on less points accross your arm and can be very uncomfortable. The cuff is made out of alluminum so it can be bent into the shape that will best fit your arm. If there is space between the cuff and your arm, while the cuff is pulled tight against your arm you need to bend the back of the cuff out wider and bend the sides back around, making the half circle larger. Don't be afraid to bend the aluminum, that's what it's made for. Just keep molding it til it's perfect. It should fit like a glove.


----------



## pabowman

*Ttt*

Ttt...


----------



## gnat7

*RIPshot success*

The RIP Archery Team was succesful in getting the newbie, Andy, a bull on his 4th day ever of Archery Hunting. And of course he was using the RIPshot! Which enabled him to stay pulled back long enough to make the kill.


----------



## pabowman

*Awesome*

That is awesome... wish i could have been there with you guys... maybe next year??? we'll see what the future may hold...


----------



## camoman73

AWESOME.
Congrats, on a sucesfull hunt. Nice bull.


----------



## Boyd

Congrats on you awesome bull Andy.

I'll be taking my RIPshot out this up-coming weekend for a chance at another bull.


----------



## pabowman

*Ttt*

lets put this on top where it belongs....


----------



## pronghornproduction

Took my first animal with the RIPShot last week in Nova Scotia Canada, black bear! will post pics. as soon as I get some rest:darkbeer:


----------



## Crazystars

LoWreck is a funny ****...
I just snorted some High Life through my
nose reading this ****. Cant wait for the 
release Anytime I can have Rott and swid
smack me on the ass is a good time in my
book.


----------



## gnat7

*Where are the pics*



pronghornproduction said:


> Took my first animal with the RIPShot last week in Nova Scotia Canada, black bear! will post pics. as soon as I get some rest:darkbeer:


Congratulations nice job on the bear, Ill be getting a hold of you soon I've been gone alot elk hunting.


----------



## gnat7

*The RIP Archery hunting team*

We were able to take two more very impressive bulls I'll get pics up soon


----------



## camoman73

cant wait to see em!


----------



## shawnhunts1

*Got mine !*

I finally got my ripshot and got it set up. Initially I thought it was complicated but I got mine hooked up by myself no problem. I thought I would have a problem with the fit as I am of slight build. No problem! If the ripsot fits me it will fit other ladies and kids. I am excited! I am also surprised
my back muscles would only allow me to pull my bow back twice without cheating. I gotta lot of work to do.....


----------



## shawnhunts1

*Ripshot*

To the top!!!


----------



## brash

just got mine for my daughters broken arm, machined an adaptor, will shoot tomorrow.
looks nice


----------



## brash

shooting low left right now, but i did make an adjustment to her draw lenght before she broke her arm and she never got to shot it. going to range to get it sited in. she says right now she likes it.


----------



## brash

after about 1/2 hour of shooting, got her back to shooting good. still needs to strengh'en the muscles, very nice thanks


----------



## pronghornproduction

ttt great product!!!!!:wink:


----------



## gnat7

*Bulls taken with the RIP Shot*

Hey guys here are some pics of all three bulls the RIP Archery team took with the RIP Shot
:thumbs_up
http://post.ly/8Stt


----------



## pronghornproduction

Nice bulls Nat!


----------



## shawnhunts1

*ripshot*

I am still taking my time with the ripshot. The more I work with it the better I like it. Great detail went into this product from the packaging to the ripshot itself.


----------



## gnat7

*RIPShot*

If any of you take game with the RIP SHOT this year send me your pics and we will put it up on the web site


----------



## pronghornproduction

have a bear and deer pic for ya, also used my bow on some pheasants the other day........The RIPshot worked well to be able to hold at full draw til the birds flushed.:shade:


----------



## pabowman

*short story*

heres a short story about tuesday nite. i was runnin late, got all set up and then dropped my backpack out of the tree,(good thing my buddy was in a tree about 20 yards from me) my buddy did some light calling and rattling, a good buck came in, i drew and held back with my Rip Shot for about 25 seconds until he got into a hole that I could shoot thru. Unfortunately, I hit an unseen twig somewhere along the line and hit him way back towards the right hip (his leg was draggin when he was trying to run away). But there was not any guts in the blood, and it was a good red and frothy blood with air bubbles in it, but it only lasted about 80 yards. To add to the problem, it started raining. So we backed out and I went back the next day and grid searched everywhere, and to no avail, I lost him. I found what was left of my arrow, there is about 7 inches of arrow plus the broadhead still in him. Talk about frustration... anyways, i'm still venting. however yesterday, my father and I did a little turkey hunting and was able to kill a hen at 38 yards with the Rip Shot. i will get pics up when my dad emails them to me.


----------



## SENBLEN

gnat7 said:


> Hey guys here are some pics of all three bulls the RIP Archery team took with the RIP Shot
> :thumbs_up
> http://post.ly/8Stt



Awsome bulls. Congrats to those guys


----------



## pronghornproduction

Killed another deer with the RIP shot tonite, held at full draw for a long while:darkbeer: Deer went down within 20 yards of the stand.:shade:


----------



## gnat7

*RIPshot in the forums*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056126452&posted=1#post1056126452

Here's a link to a general discussion about RIPshot. This is the first of a several videos we will post about RIPshot's benefits.


----------



## gnat7

*Rippin*

:thumbs_up


pronghornproduction said:


> Killed another deer with the RIP shot tonite, held at full draw for a long while:darkbeer: Deer went down within 20 yards of the stand.:shade:


I see you're rippin it up this season.:thumbs_up


----------



## Aggieland

I would like to give one of these a try. Wonder what size I should order. I would say after not working out for the past year. My arm "bicepe" is down to 16" or so. Should I get a large or med? And who sales them ? I live in Texas so someone pm me some order info etc. Thanks, Casey


----------



## camoman73

Go to ripshot archery website, and call gnat is one heck of a great guy, and will take care of you,i guarantee you wont be disappointed.
:thumbs_up


----------



## pabowman

*ttt,ttt,ttt,ttt,ttt,ttt,ttt,ttt*

ttt,ttt,ttt,ttt


----------



## camoman73

ttt


----------



## ebstinger

A little over a year ago I was hunting ELK near Lebanon, Oregon (where I live) when I emerged out of a wooded drainage and ran into a guy driving down the logging road. We started talking then decided to hunt together for the rest of the day. He showed me this wierd trigger system he was developing (which he was wearing) as a solution for an injured friend/fellow bow hunter. It seemed to be a very original idea but strange to me at the time. About a month ago I was in the local sporting store and saw the RipShot for sale which looked very similar to that thing that guy was wearing. I asked the store clerk if a guy named Nat invented this and he said "he sure did". So I would like to say good job Nat. That same day I test fired the RipShot and was blown away. I told everyone I knew who was a bow hunter to try this thing and now most of them including me own a RipShot trigger. Awesome job Nat.


----------



## gnat7

*RIP Shot strikes again*

We have a late cow season going on right now in oregon. We took another new archer out with us yesterday and he scored on his first elk and I also bagged one myself. I would tell the story but it would take to long one of the most intersting days of hunting I have ever had.


----------



## Terps1

ttt, everyone should check the RIPshot out, it will do wonders for you. testimonials are available on here but also check out the cool videos of actual customers using the product and reaping the benefits on the youtube channel: www.youtube/riparcherycorp


----------



## TClark

I have a Rip Shot coming and at 60 yrs old, I'm like a little kid on Christmas morning and just can't wait to get it.
They're indoor league shoots about 45 min away from me and I'll betcha I'll be able to sell a few a these and spark some interest there.

I'll re-post as soon as I get it and shoot it a few times but I know I'm going to love it.


----------



## ffiona

nice


----------



## gnat7

*ttt*

ttt:wink:


----------



## wicked1Joe

Got mine yesterday...
this morning I dialed it in...it didn't even take 10 minutes...fits like a charm, very comfortable...and shooting with it is a breeze...I took about 60 shots with it today...and was very impressed with it...
I also took a few shots with my 80#'er...way easier to get the 80 back...
Tomorrow...I will get some pics and post them...

Thanks Nat


----------



## RIPelk

Awesome release a must have for everyone. Whether you are trying to improve your shot, you are injured, or trying to pull a heavier poundage, the rip shot is. For you. Not just injured people benefit from this.


----------



## mazdamitch333

Need proof? I've been shooting for 10 years, not hard every year but have been none the less. No one ever taught me how to shoot, I went by what felt right for me. I've taken my fair share of animals but wouldnt say I was a great shooter. My RIPshot came in the mail today, I fit it but not perfectly, drove down to the local range and shot for less than an hour. After taking Nats advise and using the RIPshot I was this close to shooting my first robin. I wish I would have taken a beforeand after shot of my groups. They kept getting tighter and tighter and more I shot. Cant wait to get everything dialed in and get out this spring.


----------



## Terps1

thats what the RIPshot is all about...ttt for an awesome product for any archer


----------



## John316

mazdamitch333 said:


> Need proof? I've been shooting for 10 years, not hard every year but have been none the less. No one ever taught me how to shoot, I went by what felt right for me. I've taken my fair share of animals but wouldnt say I was a great shooter. My RIPshot came in the mail today, I fit it but not perfectly, drove down to the local range and shot for less than an hour. After taking Nats advise and using the RIPshot I was this close to shooting my first robin. I wish I would have taken a beforeand after shot of my groups. They kept getting tighter and tighter and more I shot. Cant wait to get everything dialed in and get out this spring.


I have been going back and forth on trying one of these for a while now...I think this post may have been the ice breaker...I just sent Nat a PM.:shade:


----------



## mazdamitch333

Just be patient with getting it fitted correctly and take the time to learn to shoot with it correctly. Im sore in spots I never was because my form was so awful in the first place.


----------



## Terps1

ttt


----------



## davis6

*Dealers*

Are there any dealers in southern California??


----------



## scarn150

davis6 said:


> Are there any dealers in southern California??


There is one in San Diego. Here is the info for the shop:

Performance Archery
8390 Miramar Place Suite C
San Diego, CA 92121
858.450.9454


----------



## John316

I pulled the trigger and my ripshot is on its way. I talked with Nat about it the other evening and let me tell you I already have a good feeling about this product kind of like I felt after I talked with Paul Morris about his fobs. 

I love trying new things...I will of course be giving more updates after it arrives.

Thanks again Nat for taking time to answer all my questions.


----------



## Maxtor

Well, unless a miracle happens and mine arrives today, won't likely see it until the new year..... 

Customs sure can drag their feet when they want too!


----------



## John316

Maxtor said:


> Well, unless a miracle happens and mine arrives today, won't likely see it until the new year.....
> 
> Customs sure can drag their feet when they want too!


Man that's a bummer...our bowseason runs until the end of January so I hope to be able to give it some actual field test.


----------



## pronghornproduction

Been using mine all season and taking animals on a regular basis with it. I especially like the fact that I no longer have to cut holes in my gloves for my release. In the Wi. cold in the past I would cut up a good glove just to be able to shoot my release, now I just strap the RIPshot over my coat and I'm ready to rock!


----------



## slowrs13

Ive been thinking about getting the ripshot for a little while now. The only thing i dont like about is that i would have to buy another release just for the mechanical part.


----------



## gnat7

slowrs13 said:


> Ive been thinking about getting the ripshot for a little while now. The only thing i dont like about is that i would have to buy another release just for the mechanical part.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you already have a release because it adapts to quite a few differnt ones.
> Also in the near future we are looking into partnering with a release company to offer the full deal


----------



## slowrs13

No I dont have a release anymore, I just sold my bow and whole set up to upgrade and get a new set up. I want to get a speed bow and higher draw weight but i have a shoulder problem. Then i came across this release aid and I think my prays are answered.:wink: 

What mechanical release are you guys useing with the ripshot and have hoop set ups?


----------



## Briarsdad

pronghornproduction said:


> Been using mine all season and taking animals on a regular basis with it. I especially like the fact that I no longer have to cut holes in my gloves for my release. In the Wi. cold in the past I would cut up a good glove just to be able to shoot my release, now I just strap the RIPshot over my coat and I'm ready to rock!


I am taking my Ripshot out for the first time next Saturday to try it on a hog hunt. I was wondering how it would work with more clothes on, I was going to put in on under my jacket but I think it would be more comfortable on over my jacket.


----------



## RIPelk

I wore mine under my jacket. I don't even know its there half the time. Works well either way.


----------



## BigBuckStinger

just got mine today cant wait to fit it and try it


----------



## slowrs13

Im ordering my RIPshot, and scotts sabertooth release tonight.


----------



## shortarrow

*Otw*



BigBuckStinger said:


> just got mine today cant wait to fit it and try it


mine has been on the way since the 21st. i live across the country. you got yours today? when did you order it and where do you live? i am really excited even though i hate the thought of using a trigger! my scheduled delivery date is Dec.30! i just saw mine was scanned in Illinois this morning so it is making it's way slowly across the country. dang Christmas screws everything up.JK.lol


----------



## DonsHarley

Is anybody using the Rip Shot with the Pro Diamond Xtreme?


----------



## pronghornproduction

Killed two more does with the RIPshot Sunday afternoon I have been shooting mine with a Tru-ball stinger and it works well with the RIP shot. Also in cold weather I prefer to wear it over my coat ,I just adjust the straps alittle and give the main brace a tweak and it's good to go.


----------



## John316

Mine left Portland on the 23rd and hasnt shown any movement since.
I understand the holidays and all that but I thought ups would have it on the move this week...oh.well thats the way it goes.

Pronghorn...congrats on the does!


----------



## Terps1

DonsHarley said:


> Is anybody using the Rip Shot with the Pro Diamond Xtreme?


i will be using the vlock for my extreme series once it gets here for now its back and forth using the evo and an older trigger release.


----------



## shortarrow

*Today*



John316 said:


> Mine left Portland on the 23rd and hasnt shown any movement since.
> I understand the holidays and all that but I thought ups would have it on the move this week...oh.well thats the way it goes.


i just got mine an hour ago and it left on the 21st. i live in eastern PA so you should get your soon! i can't wait to try it!


----------



## John316

shortarrow said:


> i just got mine an hour ago and it left on the 21st. i live in eastern PA so you should get your soon! i can't wait to try it!


Good for you!!...be sure to let us know how it works out. Mine is in Laurel Md which is only abut 2 hours away so it should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Unk Bond

Maxtor said:


> Well, unless a miracle happens and mine arrives today, won't likely see it until the new year.....
> Customs sure can drag their feet when they want too! [/QUO
> 
> 
> **********************
> 
> Don't feel bad . Mine is coming by wagon train.
> Its been almost 2 weeks to get to Ohio.
> It now sets in ILL. and will be about 5 more days before it arrives to Ohio .
> 
> And that will be Jan 4. :sad:


----------



## John316

My ripshot came today...real easy to set up. I was shooting in less then a half hour. I didnt shoot alot because of 15 degrees with 30mph winds but the few shots I did take it seemed to work well.

The hardest thing if you want to call it that for me was I always would draw back with my finger behind the trigger but just feels to short to do that comfortably.

I will give more updates as I get to shoot it more.


----------



## Maxtor

Unk Bond said:


> Maxtor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless a miracle happens and mine arrives today, won't likely see it until the new year.....
> Customs sure can drag their feet when they want too! [/QUO
> 
> 
> **********************
> 
> Don't feel bad . Mine is coming by wagon train.
> Its been almost 2 weeks to get to Ohio.
> It now sets in ILL. and will be about 5 more days before it arrives to Ohio .
> 
> And that will be Jan 4. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine in today and wouldn't you know it, it's FRIGGIN COLD outside........lol
> I'm hoping to get time to shoot a bit with it within the next couple days
Click to expand...


----------



## BigBuckStinger

I got my Rip Shot on the 28th and have only shot in garage at 10 yards I have shot it alot it feels good cant wait till I can get to the range for some longer distance:tongue:


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All.

Well as you know i got my RIPshot 2 days ago.
And after waiting such a long time to get it. I had build up a Fancy and high hopes.

So after several times trying it. At my inside range. I have decided its not for me. 

So any one interested. Its for sale. Pm me for a price.


----------



## pronghornproduction

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Well as you know i got my RIPshot 2 days ago.
> And after waiting such a long time to get it. I had build up a Fancy and high hopes.
> 
> So after several times trying it. At my inside range. I have decided its not for me.
> 
> So any one interested. Its for sale. Pm me for a price.



Wow, to each thier own, but I have never heard anyone that gave it a fair shake not like it.
What exactly don't you like about the RIPshot?


----------



## John316

I have been shooting the ripshot for over a week now when the weather permitted and here are some of my thoughts.

First it takes a little time to get it adjusted right...it first I felt like it was sliding down my arm when I had my arm straight...I snugged up the Y strap and the back strap and that took care of that.

My next thing was I had trouble adjusting my release...I was shooting a carter quickie...If I adjusted it to where I could trigger the release comfortably it was hard to hook up to the dloop because it was too short...if I lengthen it then the trigger was too far out on the end of my finger. The problem was the body of the quickie was just too short for me to get a good fit. I had an older caliper release here so I put that on and it was the bee's knees...in no time I had adjusted and it felt real good.

I am now shooting really well and I am really getting used to the feel of the ripshot. I have 3 days off work next week and if the weather permits I hope to get out in the field with it.


----------



## John316

Ripshot success!!...not a big un but the landowner wants deer killed and it was the only one that gave me a shot. I was hunting off the ground and shot her at 27 yards....when I drawed back she spotted the movement but with the ripshot I just held back at full draw until she relaxed...it almost seemed unfair 

So I guess you could say as far as my field test goes I give the ripshot a big :thumbs_up

I posted this in another forum but I wanted to bring this back to the top and let anyone know that if you are sitting on the fence about this product dont!!...this thing really does what it is supposed to do.

Great product Nat!!


----------



## pronghornproduction

Nice doe!:teeth:


----------



## EricO

This product intrigues me. Will Gander Mountain be selling these? I have a gift card there that I would like to use on it.


----------



## pronghornproduction

I don't think Nat has them in the big box stores yet, but you can go to riparchery.com and there should be a listing of dealers there, if not send them an email and they will let you know.


----------



## CardiacKid74

At this time box stores will not carry the RIP shot. You can purchase direct from the website by clicking on rip archery in my signature or check for local dealers in your area. If you have any questions please PM me. 

Tim 




EricO said:


> This product intrigues me. Will Gander Mountain be selling these? I have a gift card there that I would like to use on it.


----------



## chemicalsno

what releases is everyone using with their ripshots?


----------



## CardiacKid74

tru ball loopmaster


----------



## DonsHarley

chemicalsno said:


> what releases is everyone using with their ripshots?


Pro Diamond Xtreme and a Fletch Hunter


----------



## Maxtor

I'm using a Carter Evolution + 4 finger, have also used a Scott Little Goose on it.


----------



## pronghornproduction

Tru ball stinger:wink:


----------



## pabowman

*i'm using*

A Tru Ball Short'n'Sweet 1 on it right now and I switch back and forth between my Rip Shot and my Scott Longhorn or a Tru Ball Absolute


----------



## Terps1

Tru Ball Pinky Extreme connected by Tru Ball V-Lock Lanyard. Have used an Evo +. I also use a Tru Ball Ultra Sweet Spot II to practice BT without the RIPshot. the RIPshot really helps practice and perfect with a BT release: the drawing motion, reduces arm tension, and allows for only back muscles to fire the release. I am much more consistent in my shot sequence.


----------



## hilbilyhunter

*Love my ripshot !!*

Took a few hrs to get used to cuz who follows the directions LOL, But once I got it wow I love it !!! 
:shade:


----------



## RIPelk

I think I found the best release/ripshot combo. The carter backstrap is absolutely amazing with the rip shot. I can't even describe it. Now you get stability with the rip shot and an absolutely pure back tension release with the backstrap attached. I know it is expensive but you guys have to try it out.


----------



## pronghornproduction

ttt great product.:wink:


----------



## bb11

*ripshot*

I met Nat in Vegas yesterday and bought a ripshot since I am battling a shoulder problem. Nat is a great guy and the product works to relieve shoulder engagement when drawing. Not to mention the other inherent benefits. Glad I got one!


----------



## dave1280

thanks for sharing...........


----------



## crewpsu

Hello all,
Wanted to know if there is a consensus as to which release is the best with the ripshot or if its pretty much anything goes. 

Also had read in the previous pages that a full package was in the works with a release company and wondered if anyone has heard the progress there.


----------



## pdj

I have a nagging shoulder injury and with my Switchback pulling close to 70lbs I am drawing more comfortably than ever. I was working on the bow and tried to pull back the string just to check things out with my hand and I couldn't draw- put my Ripshot on and no problems. My shooting is very consistent and my groups are tight. I am using the Ripshot with my Whalen Hooker a real slick setup! Thanks Nat for a great product!


----------



## Redlinerobert

Ordered mine Monday, pairing it with my Like Mike. Can't wait to start shooting with it.


----------



## RIPelk

Pdj you asked me about the setup you are using and now you got that setup for yourself. I gotta know how it is working for you? In detail please. I never gave the hooker a fair chance when I set it up because I had never shot a hinge style before.


----------



## paulaboutform

I have to admit that I'm a bit of a skeptic but when I first saw the Ripshot I was intrigued. I'm a big stickler for form and as an archery coach, bowhunter, and competative 3-D shooter I thought this could be great. What an awesome product. I had to put away my Scott Longhorn Pro Advantage 3 finger backtension release and hook it up with a trigger but after a little digging around I've found a T.R.U. 3 finger backtension release with a v-lok optional accessory that I could use to set up my ripshot with. I CAN'T WAIT!!! This is a fantastic product and Nat has been great to deal with and a tremendous help. He's a true 'stand up guy.' I highly recommend the Ripshot.


----------



## pdj

RipElk, it is working very well and I almost have it tweeked to perfection. This setup holds very solid and I was shooting out to 35yds on my course and killing my 3d animals. Once the snow melts I'll shoot at some increased distances. After shooting the Whalen it is hard for me to go back to a trigger. I plan on practising all summer elevated and on the ground and should be pretty confident come hunting season. My shot process in reality is taking the same amount of time as when I was shooting a trigger only now my hits are where I want them! I really like the Ripshot and if I didn't discover it I probably wouldn't be shooting much as I have re-injured my shoulder moving a full water softener(about 300lbs)- really sucks! If I couldn't draw a bow I don't know what I would do. Thanks for suggested the combo of the Ripshot/Whalen- give it a try I think you might like it-it really makes you use true back tension.


----------



## dwagoner

bb11 said:


> I met Nat in Vegas yesterday and bought a ripshot since I am battling a shoulder problem. Nat is a great guy and the product works to relieve shoulder engagement when drawing. Not to mention the other inherent benefits. Glad I got one!


yeah we BS'd with him a bit, two of the guys that i work with bought them, there liking them alot, they have a Scott trigger on theirs, i tried one and it was crazy how it transfered from back to my lats,


----------



## RIPelk

Why don't you have one then.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I must have missed this page......but I'm here now.

I have been trying all types of releases on my Rip Shot and finally found the one I like the best. I love my Tru-Ball ST-360 attached with the lanyard!!! So far it is sweet!!!

I tried alot of different scotts and they worked good also. I even tried the back strap....that is the ultimate release for the Rip Shot but I dont have the patienece to keep learning how to adjust it and or hope it doesnt go off when I release the safety....lol....

I will be posting pics when I take em for sure!!!

Brian

BTW Nat thanks for all you have done for me and the archery world!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is my Tru-Ball ST-360 with Vlock attached to my Rip Shot


----------



## jjbuilder

Are you only able to use a thumb release? Is ther a way to use a index trigger with a wrist strap with the Rip shot? I shoot with a Scott Sabertooth. I would like to try a thumb release but can't swing getting both a new release and the Ripshot right now.


----------



## bcbow1971

I had a Sabertooth on there before. index triggers are the most popular.


----------



## scarn150

jjbuilder said:


> Are you only able to use a thumb release? Is ther a way to use a index trigger with a wrist strap with the Rip shot? I shoot with a Scott Sabertooth. I would like to try a thumb release but can't swing getting both a new release and the Ripshot right now.


Your sabertooth will work great. That's the release I use with mine.


----------



## armedic1

Will a Truball "The Beast II" work with the Ripshot?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes it will, you will need to nock the pin out and use it that way.....but I am thinking you may be able to mount it another way....but I have never touched one just seen pics


----------



## jjbuilder

bcbow1971 said:


> I had a Sabertooth on there before. index triggers are the most popular.


Great Thanks! :smile:


----------



## DFD

Whats the going rate for one of these?


----------



## scarn150

DFD said:


> Whats the going rate for one of these?


$89 from a dealer or $99 thru the website.


----------



## CardiacKid74

I hooked my truball up directly to the strap. Its an amazing product and if anyone is thinking about buying one, DO IT! you will love it!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Here is a great photo of what Nat has done for the archery community. I took these at the ATA. It was a moving scene with this fella. You could tell he was very excited about the Rip Shots advantages. I believe his name was brad if I remember correctly...



















Shots of how it comes to your door..


----------



## pronghornproduction

DFD said:


> Whats the going rate for one of these?


I recently became an online dealer, you can purchase the RIPshot from me for $89.00 plus tax (shipping is included) http://www.pronghornproductions.net/onlinestore.htm


----------



## shortarrow

*My RipShot*

I really don't like my RipShot for actual target shooting(but that could change). What I got the most out of it was learning to use my Rhomboids. It just naturally puts the draw weight to the rhomboids. I would probably like it more for genereal shooting if I had some type of resistance activated(back tension) release hooked up to it. I just HATE triggers, especially the punch-o-matics(index finger triggers). THe RipShot really is a great device and was well worth the coin! Hopefully I'll finde the "perfect" release set-up for mine someday!


----------



## bcbow1971

Using a index trigger on the RipShot takes practice, like me I am still finding myself pulling the trigger with my finger. Heck I have been doing that for over 14 years and its hard to teach an old dog new tricks....lol....but when you use your back muscles and allow your index finger to drag across the trigger you will be suprised and that is what you are looking for. 

I hooked up a thumb release, Tru-Ball ST-360, and it is nice but if you can get ahold of the BackStrap it is all back tension and it is great for the RipShot.

Keep practicing and adjusting. Sometimes you may just need to adjust your length on the RipShot to get the right length for your index finger to activate it properly......

You are correct well worth the coins to get a RipShot!!!! Will be shooting it at two 3D shoots this weekend with my new setup!!


----------



## pronghornproduction

Since using the RIPshot I actually switched from using my index finger to my middle finger and you'd be surprised how well it has cured my punching habits.


----------



## RIPelk

pronghornproduction said:


> Since using the RIPshot I actually switched from using my index finger to my middle finger and you'd be surprised how well it has cured my punching habits.


I use my middle finger too. It is more dead and makes me use my back muscles to shoot.


----------



## bcbow1971

I am digging my RipShot with my T handle thumb release Truball......takes all the tension off fingers and I can pull my back muscles nd squeeze my thumb!!


----------



## camoman73

Im still loving my ripshot!
Hey pronghorn nice meeting you at the wisconsin deer and turkey expo!


----------



## rooster4l

mine gets better every day. what kind of thumb releases are you guys using. I would like to try one. also do yall think the whalers would work.


----------



## dodgetruck03

*Ripshot*

Purchased my Ripshot about 2/22/10 and it arrived on the 28th, I opened the box and looked at it, and that is where it stayed until about the 20th March. I got into archery 11/07, by March 2010, I've got a total of five bows, now my old army injury started acting-up (shoulder, neck and everywhere). at age 24, I was thrown from an army jeep (mp duty), now 34 years later, I'm into archery and really loving it, being retired, I can practice the whole winter months, just walk out my gargage door and soot some arrows, but my shoulder is starting to hurt, not from drawing my bow, but from arthristis. The Ripshot helps alot, but I'm taking one or two months off since I've been shooting through the winter months and it will give my shoulder a rest, by the end of this month, I'll be starting up again practice sessions. I'm hoping, with the Ripshot I'll be able to continue in archery. THE LOVE THIS SPORT!


----------



## bcbow1971

rooster4l said:


> mine gets better every day. what kind of thumb releases are you guys using. I would like to try one. also do yall think the whalers would work.


I am using the TruBall ST360 with the Truball with the V-Lock lanyard!!!



dodgetruck03 said:


> Purchased my Ripshot about 2/22/10 and it arrived on the 28th, I opened the box and looked at it, and that is where it stayed until about the 20th March. I got into archery 11/07, by March 2010, I've got a total of five bows, now my old army injury started acting-up (shoulder, neck and everywhere). at age 24, I was thrown from an army jeep (mp duty), now 34 years later, I'm into archery and really loving it, being retired, I can practice the whole winter months, just walk out my gargage door and soot some arrows, but my shoulder is starting to hurt, not from drawing my bow, but from arthristis. The Ripshot helps alot, but I'm taking one or two months off since I've been shooting through the winter months and it will give my shoulder a rest, by the end of this month, I'll be starting up again practice sessions. I'm hoping, with the Ripshot I'll be able to continue in archery. THE LOVE THIS SPORT!


Know the feeling about old Army injuries but the RipShot helps my injuries and especially shoulder!!!


----------



## pdj

Well I have using my Ripshot for a while and can't ever see myself not using it. I started using it with the Whalen Hooker but have been suing a Scott Silverhorn and using back tension to trigger the triggerLOL! I am going to put a Carter Squeeze Me on it and see how it works. I recently tore my right bicep and was still shooting after the injury(I didn't realize at the time what I had done). Well after several weeks of P.T. no surgery was needed(alot of prayers is what I attribute the healing to). I have full range of motion and am back doing just about everything I did before. The Ripshot makes for such a relexed shot sequence and when drawing the bow every once in awhile I think there is something wrong with the bow because it comes back so easy! Now I just have to perfect that form on every shot!


----------



## pronghornproduction

camoman73 said:


> Im still loving my ripshot!
> Hey pronghorn nice meeting you at the wisconsin deer and turkey expo!


Glad you stopped by!:smile:


----------



## shortarrow

*after progress*

Okay after progressing with back tension to where I am shooting very well and getting better rapidly, it has reinforced my belief that FOR ME, the RipShot is a training device, not meant for everyday shooting. While struggling to learn and seemingly getting nowhere in a rut, I strapped on the RipShot, and it really taught my mind/body what a shot should feel like by use of the back muscles. And now if I notice myself neglecting the use of my back in my shots, I just put that on and there is that feeling again!


----------



## floater

I've been using mine now for a couple of weeks. I have skin grafts on my wrists where my normal release rubs so that was out. The rip shot has been great as far as letting me shoot. I'm shooting good groups at 20 and 30. I'll be curious to see how things go with a coat on one of these days.


----------



## yanuwhopi

*ripshot*

hey guys i picked one up at redding just a few days ago now i don't know what i would do without it this is a great product


----------



## RIPelk

http://battledrumwraps.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1737

Check this out, arrow wraps with the rip archery logo.


----------



## fireman127

Thinking about getting one of these RIPshots. All you guys out there that bought and use this RIPshot have you had to change anything from your initial setup. What I am asking is do you have to raise or lower your peep, change your anchor, etc. I like the concept but I would also like if all I had to do if I don't like this is to just pick up my regular release and shoot.


----------



## bcbow1971

fireman127 said:


> Thinking about getting one of these RIPshots. All you guys out there that bought and use this RIPshot have you had to change anything from your initial setup. What I am asking is do you have to raise or lower your peep, change your anchor, etc. I like the concept but I would also like if all I had to do if I don't like this is to just pick up my regular release and shoot.


You will need adjusting some for the first few weeks till you figure out what works the best! Also try different release heads if you have access to some for the best setup you like. You can hold forever with this system.


----------



## bcbow1971

smithshn said:


> I have read your stuff and see the images also. It is really helpful who has the shoulder or elbow problems. It is such a helpful system. But I want to know its price.



http://riparchery.com/purchase.html

Purchase RIPshot
Retail cost: $89 at your local shop.
We want to encourage you to purchase your RIPshot from a local dealer or shop. Here are a list of dealers that currently carry the RIPshot.

Can't find a dealer near you?
Although we'd like you to purchase from your local dealer, if they do not yet carry the RIPshot we are willing to sell to you directly at a slightly higher price - $99. (shipping is included) Either purchase online with our Paypal option, or call our office at 541.619.3783


Well worth it especially for us with shoulder and elbow issues.....I have a guy I talked to this weekend that just had elbow surgery and I am going to let him test mine out and he plans on getting one for sure!!


----------



## fireman127

Go to Bowhunterssuperstore.com they have it for $74.99. I have mine coming. I am just hoping I don't have to change my setup on my bow so that if I want to go back to my original release I won't have to adjust much.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is a new future RipShot owner testing my RipShot out.......He will be ordering his ASAP and using mine till his comes in. He had elbow surgery a few months ago and look at him holding his new Z7 with no problems. He still needs to finetune the length but loves the feel!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

bcbow1971 said:


> Here is a new future RipShot owner testing my RipShot out.......He will be ordering his ASAP and using mine till his comes in. He had elbow surgery a few months ago and look at him holding his new Z7 with no problems. He still needs to finetune the length but loves the feel!!!


Update Kevin just called and after he got home and adjusted the Ripshot out a little his third arrow was a robin hood!!! He was stoked....10 arrows with the RipShot and after elbow surgery he is Robin Hooding arrows. 

Nat I left a Voicemail and will try and call and email you tomorrow.


----------



## gnat7

*pa*

I just got back from PA been selling a ton of RIPShots you should be able to reach me any time now. I can not even count how many people have told me they got a robin hood within the first couple days of using the RIPShot.
Sounds like your friend is sold. Also good to see someone able to shoot that couldn't otherwise.

talk to you soon


----------



## bcbow1971

Welcome home Nat, I am sure Monica held the fort down for you but glad you are home! Well I hope to have mine back soon, but like that I am letting someone that needs one use it for now. 

Any news on the updated strap or anything new Nat?


----------



## gnat7

*the strap*

The straps are done in limited quantities I believe yours is already in route give me a call when you get it as we do not have the instructions up on our web site yet. I will help you get it together.


----------



## bcbow1971

sweet, thanks Nat!!!

RIP on everyone!!!!


----------



## S2wham

can't wait for mine to finally come.................its been too long a wait..........please guys could you post some pics of you with the ripshot on either shooting it or at full draw it'll also be a chance to show the bow.....


----------



## bcbow1971

S2wham said:


> can't wait for mine to finally come.................its been too long a wait..........please guys could you post some pics of you with the ripshot on either shooting it or at full draw it'll also be a chance to show the bow.....


Here is a video


and pics


----------



## S2wham

cool video.....thanks


----------



## pronghornproduction

More kills from the ripshot!!!!!!!!:

South Texas Javelina hunt over the weekend!!









Badger killed at 8 yards!

























Javvie taken at 19 yards, the Ripshot allowed me to stay at full draw for more than a minute and a half and make a good shot on the Javelina
I was also at full draw for more than 2.5 minutes on a coyote that ended up busting me before I could get the shot off!

Thanks Nat for a wonderful product!


----------



## featherlite

*The shot*

Nat , I will have to say out of all the products that we all try out through out the year The Rip Shot has got to be the best I have tryed out. being a target shooter with a Tee handle realese I switched to a wrist strap and all I can do is say thanks . I have gained 30t points on a fita round and most of them were from the 90 meter target and have shot my best fita scores to date thats after winning indoor Nationals at JMU in Va. Keep up the good work and will talk to you soon Rex


----------



## bcbow1971

RipShot at the R100 this weekend!!!! Getting ready and shooting good!!!


----------



## S2wham

good luck...............


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is a video of me using my RipShot with a thumb release......arrow broke in mid flight also!!!


----------



## pronghornproduction

bcbow1971 said:


> Here is a video of me using my RipShot with a thumb release......arrow broke in mid flight also!!!


I don't see a video link............


----------



## bcbow1971

pronghornproduction said:


> I don't see a video link............


Sorry here you go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v263098ek7M


----------



## Tony_zelah

Are there any distributers in the UK yet? or will I have to order direct.


----------



## DonsHarley

Tony_zelah said:


> Are there any distributers in the UK yet? or will I have to order direct.


Ther was one for sale in the classified release section for 50. If your intersested I'll try to find the link for you let me know


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> RipShot at the R100 this weekend!!!! Getting ready and shooting good!!!


Good luck buddy! RIP shot rocks people. It is my favorite tool. I can change bows no problem but dont take my RIP Shot! 

1. It WILL make you a better shooter.

2. It WILL force you to use proper form.

3. It WILL let you stay at draw for far longer then you can with fingers or a release alone.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is just a few pics of me using my RipShot with a TruBall ST360 thumb release at the Wabash R100. I ended up shooting I think a 1046.


----------



## Tony_zelah

Ordered mine direct, how long did you guys have to wait for yours to arrive? I know I'll have to add a few weeks extra while it learns to swim :sad:


----------



## DonsHarley

I think I had mine with in a week. Nat is great to deal with give him a call.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah give a few days extra. Take your time and watch video and after you get it all adjusted you will be amazed!!!!


----------



## S2wham

YES!!!!!!............got my RIPshot today and oh my word it is extremely comfortable...........my omen is breaking nocks at 40 already!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

What release head is everyone using for hunting? I have a Scott Mongoose on there and dont really care for it as I shoot Carter Chocolate Addiction Lite releases. The Mongoose changes my anchor point alot for the bad.


----------



## bcbow1971

You will not have the same anchor point with the RIP Shot normally. I liked my Scott little Goose on mine but Currently use a Tru-Ball ST 360 (thumb Release) with the Tru-Ball attachment, Once you get the right release you will know!!! It just feels right!!!


----------



## Donkey Hunter

Any online retailers? I live in Iowa and according to your website there are no dealers here.

Edit- Decided to just order one from your website, can't wait to try it out. How long does it usually take to receive it?

Edit 2- Looks like if I had read the above post I would have seen that it takes about a week, whoops


----------



## rossetti

takes 3-4 days to get it ,great product .


----------



## Donkey Hunter

Wow, already have confirmation that it has shipped, now what is awesome! Should be here the 27th and I can't wait! I have a carter backstrap that is going on this straight away.


----------



## W.IL.BowHunter

Just got one off of Ebay but it is the Large one and i need the standard size i have a small elbow and it has a gap i can't tighten up . I realy want this to work I am having shoulder problems and was hoping this would let me draw back easier and hold longer without the strain on my shoulder. Is there anyone out there willing to trade it came with a trueball release i will include that as well can anyone Help me out !


----------



## pronghornproduction

W.IL.BowHunter said:


> Just got one off of Ebay but it is the Large one and i need the standard size i have a small elbow and it has a gap i can't tighten up . I realy want this to work I am having shoulder problems and was hoping this would let me draw back easier and hold longer without the strain on my shoulder. Is there anyone out there willing to trade it came with a trueball release i will include that as well can anyone Help me out !


What kind of shape is it in? I could trade you a standard size brand new no release for it if you like.


----------



## W.IL.BowHunter

pm sent


----------



## Tony_zelah

used my RIP Shoot for the first time tonight and all I can say is WOOOO:thumbs_up I love it can't wait till Thursday when I shoot next


----------



## pronghornproduction

Answered!


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

I have been shooting the RIPshot release system for almost a year now. I cant say enough about this thing. even I'm amazed at how much better I've gotten. with the RIPshot I can now consistantly hit a foam golf ball out to 40yds. I wont be going back to a wrist strap style release anytime soon.


----------



## pronghornproduction

W.IL.BowHunter said:


> Just got one off of Ebay but it is the Large one and i need the standard size i have a small elbow and it has a gap i can't tighten up . I realy want this to work I am having shoulder problems and was hoping this would let me draw back easier and hold longer without the strain on my shoulder. Is there anyone out there willing to trade it came with a trueball release i will include that as well can anyone Help me out !


Kevin
How's the standard size working for you, I recieved your old one today and I definately think the standard size will fit you much better.


----------



## gnat7

Hey there is a contest for a free RIPShot, we're giving away one a week for the next month. Find it in the manufacture announcements section. We're just looking for the best stories of the one that got away we all have some of those.


----------



## Spywell

LOL WOW, something so simple costing $90, give me a break. I could make a dozen of these out of carbon/aramid with ten times the quality and strength with half the weight for that price. I should make something ridiculously simple and then sell it for 8x the price it cost me.

The inventors of Pop and Popcorn might have gotten away with it, similarly phone companies might have gotten away with texting but I am sorry, this is far beyond my budget.


----------



## Spywell

I came back to this post for serveral reasons... I think I have a great idea to revamp these so to speak. Literally I should get with the owner or something since most people here shoot 3d and love this invention. I think carbon fiber with a good core material would equal a smaller, stronger lighter product that just looks cool :shade:
I mean seriously for less than $25 you could upgrade this product to something people would be proud to show off.
Then you could make the bland ugly plastic one really cheap so conservative people could actually afford it...


----------



## pronghornproduction

Spywell said:


> LOL WOW, something so simple costing $90, give me a break. I could make a dozen of these out of carbon/aramid with ten times the quality and strength with half the weight for that price. I should make something ridiculously simple and then sell it for 8x the price it cost me.
> 
> The inventors of Pop and Popcorn might have gotten away with it, similarly phone companies might have gotten away with texting but I am sorry, this is far beyond my budget.


The RIPShot is well worth the money and is not cheap or poorly designed.............I suspect that you have never even tried one in person or for that matter even seen one in person. If you think you can do it better go for it, but just remember I'm sure Nat has patents on the design........


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Spywell said:


> I came back to this post for serveral reasons... I think I have a great idea to revamp these so to speak. Literally I should get with the owner or something since most people here shoot 3d and love this invention. I think carbon fiber with a good core material would equal a smaller, stronger lighter product that just looks cool :shade:
> I mean seriously for less than $25 you could upgrade this product to something people would be proud to show off.
> Then you could make the bland ugly plastic one really cheap so conservative people could actually afford it...


I think all archery products are to expencive. However I think this post were alittle tacky. One-its not your thread. Start your own thread to complain about prices. Two you tear a product down and the then say you should get ahold of owner to help him out, tacky. Three you say it could be improved for 25.00 but dont relize that would add 50.00 to the cost of the item. You got manufactures, Owner of product, distrubuters, dealers. They all got to make money. If you want to start a company that sells products for cost Im sure you will get lots of business. I complain about prices all the time but rarley attack one product and just found it tacky if you didnt notice.


----------



## bcbow1971

Anynamewilldo said:


> I think all archery products are to expencive. However I think this post were alittle tacky. One-its not your thread. Start your own thread to complain about prices. Two you tear a product down and the then say you should get ahold of owner to help him out, tacky. Three you say it could be improved for 25.00 but dont relize that would add 50.00 to the cost of the item. You got manufactures, Owner of product, distrubuters, dealers. They all got to make money. If you want to start a company that sells products for cost Im sure you will get lots of business. I complain about prices all the time but rarley attack one product and just found it tacky if you didnt notice.


Plus I spend the money on quality and this is QUALITY!!!!


----------



## John316

Spywell said:


> I came back to this post for serveral reasons... I think I have a great idea to revamp these so to speak. Literally I should get with the owner or something since most people here shoot 3d and love this invention. I think carbon fiber with a good core material would equal a smaller, stronger lighter product that just looks cool :shade:
> I mean seriously for less than $25 you could upgrade this product to something people would be proud to show off.
> Then you could make the bland ugly plastic one really cheap so conservative people could actually afford it...


Good luck trying to adjust a carbon or plastic model...the aluminum is lightweight and I can make adjustments to it when I wear heavier or bulky clothing.


----------



## DonsHarley

Spywell said:


> I came back to this post for serveral reasons... I think I have a great idea to revamp these so to speak. Literally I should get with the owner or something since most people here shoot 3d and love this invention. I think carbon fiber with a good core material would equal a smaller, stronger lighter product that just looks cool :shade:
> I mean seriously for less than $25 you could upgrade this product to something people would be proud to show off.
> Then you could make the bland ugly plastic one really cheap so conservative people could actually afford it...


 I've been shooting with mine for almost a year and I can tell you right now there's no way you will get a custom fit with plastic or carbon fiber. Would you trust drawing your bow with a plastic release?


----------



## Spywell

John316 said:


> Good luck trying to adjust a carbon or plastic model...the aluminum is lightweight and I can make adjustments to it when I wear heavier or bulky clothing.





DonsHarley said:


> I've been shooting with mine for almost a year and I can tell you right now there's no way you will get a custom fit with plastic or carbon fiber. Would you trust drawing your bow with a plastic release?


Carbon can be more adjustable than aluminum could ever be. I want to mention that I previously thought the current model was plastic not aluminum. Just for your information however the weakest point of any release is the straps and a 1/4 plastic carrier is 2-4x stronger than any of the straps in any of your modern releases. With that being said the weakest point is still the straps which in a moment of catastrophic failure would fail first.



Anynamewilldo said:


> I think all archery products are to expencive. However I think this post were alittle tacky. One-its not your thread. Start your own thread to complain about prices. Two you tear a product down and the then say you should get ahold of owner to help him out, tacky. Three you say it could be improved for 25.00 but dont relize that would add 50.00 to the cost of the item. You got manufactures, Owner of product, distrubuters, dealers. They all got to make money. If you want to start a company that sells products for cost Im sure you will get lots of business. I complain about prices all the time but rarley attack one product and just found it tacky if you didnt notice.



I agree with you, the economy in particular has hit me pretty hard since I was laid off. In these tough times it would be irresponsible to spend so much on a release when a little 10-15$ release (overpriced as well) can achieve the same results. When I said this products design could be improved it's the truth, the next bit of information that you misconceived is that I could make this unit for 25-50$ not add that to the price of the aluminum model. I am surprised this isn't made out of 1/4 thick plastic since that seems to be the most cost effective solution to this product. Lastly selling at cost, fast food chains make 50% profit on every hamburger they sell. They are too big and get by with it. This is a small company that doesn't have to make 50%+ on their product. In fact if this product is so great they could cut the price dramatically and sell 10x more then they ever would have before.



pronghornproduction said:


> The RIPShot is well worth the money and is not cheap or poorly designed.............I suspect that you have never even tried one in person or for that matter even seen one in person. If you think you can do it better go for it, but just remember I'm sure Nat has patents on the design........


When you say "well worth the money" you must understand that is your opinion. I could buy a 50k dollar truck and tell everyone it's well worth the money but someone could buy a used truck for 8k and say the same thing. You are right, I have never even seen this in person, I like the idea but nobody in Kansas carries this product. I was unable to find any Patent information however if the item is Patent Pending I would be allowed to make/sell an exact replica until the patent was approved. If there is a patent, I would be infringing on the patent by making it but if I am not distributing the item chances are 99% that I will never get caught. If I was worried about .1% then making this out of carbon fiber or even plastic would get me around this clause unless it was patented to use carbon or plastic.


Happy Holidays!


----------



## DonsHarley

Spy well said:


> Carbon can be more adjustable than aluminum could ever be. I want to mention that I previously thought the current model was plastic not aluminum. Just for your information however the weakest point of any release is the straps and a 1/4 plastic carrier is 2-X stronger than any of the straps in any of your modern releases. With that being said the weakest point is still the straps which in a moment of catastrophic failure would fail first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, the economy in particular has hit me pretty hard since I was laid off. In these tough times it would be irresponsible to spend so much on a release when a little 10-15$ release (overpriced as well) can achieve the same results. When I said this products design could be improved it's the truth, the next bit of information that you misconceived is that I could make this unit for 25-50$ not add that to the price of the aluminum model. I am surprised this isn't made out of 1/4 thick plastic since that seems to be the most cost effective solution to this product. Lastly selling at cost, fast food chains make 50% profit on every hamburger they sell. They are too big and get by with it. This is a small company that doesn't have to make 50%+ on their product. In fact if this product is so great they could cut the price dramatically and sell X more then they ever would have before.
> 
> 
> 
> When you say "well worth the money" you must understand that is your opinion. I could buy a K dollar truck and tell everyone it's well worth the money but someone could buy a used truck for K and say the same thing. You are right, I have never even seen this in person, I like the idea but nobody in Kansas carries this product. I was unable to find any Patent information however if the item is Patent Pending I would be allowed to make/sell an exact replica until the patent was approved. If there is a patent, I would be infringing on the patent by making it but if I am not distributing the item chances are 99% that I will never get caught. If I was worried about .1% then making this out of carbon fiber or even plastic would get me around this clause unless it was patented to use carbon or plastic.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!


I am by no means an engineer and and was under thee assumption that plastic and carbon fiber are a molded product so could you explain or give an example of how a plastic or carbon fiber cuff is bendable and will stay in the shape you want for the best fit to your arm . I do know that the tooling to make molds is expensive because I've delivered many molds to and from machine shops before I retired from the freight industry.


----------



## pronghornproduction

Spywell said:


> Lastly selling at cost, fast food chains make 50% profit on every hamburger they sell. They are too big and get by with it. This is a small company that doesn't have to make 50%+ on their product. In fact if this product is so great they could cut the price dramatically and sell 10x more then they ever would have before.


If anyone sold anything at "COST" they would make $0 ,but break even as cost means; what they have into the product money or labor wise...... Economics 101. And how do you know what the company actually has into this product? Maybe they are only making 10%....... 

And yes "well worth the $$" is my opinion as well as thousands of others that have purchased the RIPshot and seen the benefits you get from it. Like someone said earlier, if you don't like the product or the cost , keep it to yourself.......Also patent law states that anyone that has filed for a patent has the exclusive rights to that design, whether it's pending or not.........You actually had me thinking you were somewhat intellegent until you tried to defend your comments.


----------



## Spywell

DonsHarley said:


> I am by no means an engineer and and was under thee assumption that plastic and carbon fiber are a molded product so could you explain or give an example of how a plastic or carbon fiber cuff is bendable and will stay in the shape you want for the best fit to your arm . I do know that the tooling to make molds is expensive because I've delivered many molds to and from machine shops before I retired from the freight industry.


Plastic and Carbon fiber is a molded product. The Ripshot is made with a special kind of "blended" aluminum with copper being one of the materials. I have never worked with this stock before but I would fear after so many bends, aluminum would be liable to break. Getting around the bendable problem would be very simple and would allow you to use any material including carbon or aramid. Making tools for this is very simple, just let your catia operator make this in reverse if you will. The only other cons I can think of is increased cost/time but at the current retail price you could afford to make a better product and still make plenty of money.




pronghornproduction said:


> If anyone sold anything at "COST" they would make $0 ,but break even as cost means; what they have into the product money or labor wise...... Economics 101. And how do you know what the company actually has into this product? Maybe they are only making 10%.......
> 
> Also patent law states that anyone that has filed for a patent has the exclusive rights to that design, whether it's pending or not.........You actually had me thinking you were somewhat intellegent until you tried to defend your comments.


Well truthfully you never had me thinking that you were intelligent and I will explain why. You think I don't understand the basic principles of economics and the definition of "cost" I think you misinterpreted me if you believe that. After giving the well known definition of "at cost" you state that I don't know what this company has into this product when I gave an estimated guess earlier by stating the costs are always going to be higher with a carbon model and when the materials to make this product would only cost me $25 you can further estimate roughly how cheap they are making this item. When everything is done by robots for the most part, manufacturing expenses are minimal. Third you re-stated the patent law as if I had not just stated it which really threw me off. I am asking myself "why is this guy calling me stupid when he is reiterating exactly what I just said?". I have a question maybe you can answer, did I not say "If there _is a patent, I would be infringing on the patent by making it"? So do_ I or don't I understand the patent laws?

I don't mean to be conceived as mean but please bear with me since a post like this can be misconstrued in so many ways. I would appreciate if we shook hands, patted each other on the back and went hunting but this is the internet and things don't always happen that way.

To tackle the bendable problem, why can't you make it with a superlight carbon fiber, honeycomb core that is a two or three piece construction that when the straps are tightened the product actually conforms to any arm shape? Then you would have a higher level of flexibility, the product would be so light you would hardly notice it and it will have more durability than the current product. Lastly it would look freakin sweet since it would be plain weave carbon fiber with warp angles :wink:


----------



## pronghornproduction

So Spywell, do you have your prototype done yet??????? Didn't think so, your probably as inept at design as you are at figuring out if a picture has been photoshopped or not!lol

Let's here from some other ACTUAL users of the RIPshot!


----------



## Spywell

pronghornproduction said:


> So Spywell, do you have your prototype done yet??????? Didn't think so, your probably as inept at design as you are at figuring out if a picture has been photoshopped or not!lol
> 
> Let's here from some other ACTUAL users of the RIPshot!


Are you always this naive? Do you sincerely believe that I did not know that picture was photoshopped? Inept at design, do you even realise what you are saying? I think I have proven that I am not inept at design or photoshop. I have been highly considering putting together a prototype just to push your buttons. I would have to get Catia onto my machine somehow since I have graduated college and cannot just walk back in, sit down at a catia machine and design this. I know it would take me less than thirty minutes to put this on the machine and have something to send the government to receive a patent.

I had a feeling some brazen wise guy would speak up eventually, my particular laziness on this issue aside I can still produce this if I want. I know exactly what to do and how to do it. Some of the greatest products and achievements are produced this way, it's just sad that there always has to be someone from opposing sides to help escalate a solution albeit, naively.

It's also somewhat comical in a way that my greatest opposition on this matter is a person with the most like skill set that I have met on this forum. As I think about it, also one of the first persons I have ever met on this forum lol.


----------



## Spywell

After speaking with the manufacturer my prototype proved successful in the sense that it was able to function similarly to the current product. However due to the two piece design the top pinched skin when drawing which was "extremely uncomfortable". The patent includes anything that is drawn from the elbow meaning they will have the market for some time.

Instead of going back to the drawing board with my design and fixing the now obvious problems I will let pronghorn have his topic back :wink:

Merry Christmas Everyone and props to RIP for an excellent product.


----------



## gharm63

After reading this thread, I started looking for one. The closest dealer is 3.5 hrs from me. I found one on Ebay, paid $17 for it. Could not believe that I got it for that price. I've been using it now for 4 months and it has helped me alot. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## pronghornproduction

bump for turkey season:shade:


----------



## exile

I got mine on ebay for around $30. I couldn't see much improvement right away but after a week or two I was cutting my groups in half. I went from probably a 4-5" group at 30 yards to 2-3" groups at 40 and 50 yards. Shot a 3" group at 60 yards. Now I can shoot great at 40 where I used to worry about missing the target.


----------



## pronghornproduction

Nat, if you are still around can you let us know what happened to the website and is the Ripshot still available??????????????


----------



## Jerry/NJ

I have one I will sell as it causes me to break out in a rash (not the Ripshots fault). In fact they sent me camo covers to try, but I still break out in rashes.  
PM me with an offer.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

jerry/nj said:


> i have one i will sell as it causes me to break out in a rash (not the ripshots fault). In fact they sent me camo covers to try, but i still break out in rashes.
> pm me with an offer.


sold


----------



## Arch Ryval

I would like to buy a RipShot--probably medium, if anyone has one, please let me know.


----------

